# OWENTON KY - Young male stuffed in crate



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

crossposted. - 

OWENTON KY - This boy was stuffed into a crate outside the animal shelter Saturday night. In this heat and no shade, he could have died there if no staff had found him on Sunday. :-( URGENT needs rescue with someone experienced with GSD. Please email [email protected] for more info. NO KIDS NO CATS










Cheryl Parton Kaelin Beautiful young (less than 2yo) male German Shepherd needs high drive, affectionate, hard working, territorial owner. ;-) This boy has loads of personality and potential but wants to be THE CENTER of attention at all times so needs someone experienced to handle him.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Now that is one beautiful boy!!


----------

